# Southern California



## bogof1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking for a one bedroom place in Southern California  from 2nd November for a week, possibly two.
Looking at Oceanside and/or Carlsbad area. Can stay for a week or just a few days at each.


----------



## voyager1 (Sep 28, 2013)

I've sent you a private message.


----------

